

A bookmarks program I wrote - mouseroot
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31828432/Bookmarks%20-%20Beta.zip
Its a simple program that reads in bookmarks and passwords from plain text files
written in VB.NET
source code available upon request
I`m just looking for any deign or program direction
======
jstanley
For future reference, people would be a lot more likely to comment on or be
interested in this if:

\- you had a website (or at least a GitHub account) where we can read about
the project

\- source code was included

Most of us don't even run Windows, so a .exe file in a zip with no page of
explanation is not attractive in the slightest.

Hope that helps you for the future though :)

EDIT: Also, this comes under "Show HN"

~~~
mouseroot
Thanks I will resubmit once I have a repo setup and I will repost it under
"Show HN" (I thought there was more windows users then linux,But I guess times
have changed)

